# Hold onto our hats...Captain coming home!



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

After losing our Golden 9 weeks ago and missing a Golden in our home, I put in our application at our local Golden rescue. We had adopted Chunk from here, so we are repeat adopters ?.

Two days later, today, a call to come visit Captain. He is a 10 month old Golden, currently unaltered (happening tomorrow), unhousebroken, "outside dog." We decided to go take a look. Energetic sums him up! He will give us a run for our money, I think, but is a cutie who will need time to adjust to being a pampered indoor dog. I'm excited and nervous at the same time! He will be a well-loved challenge! 

Any tips for anyone who transitioned their rescue from an outside to inside dog?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Cannot give you any advice, but wanted to *congratulate* you on your new Golden Retriever.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been pleasantly surprised at a lot of my foster dogs that were outdoor dogs prior to rescue that only took a few days or less to housetrain. Just take him out often and praise him when he potties outside and he will get it very quickly.

Learning to be an indoor dog won't take long at all, he will realize how good he's got it and probably be a couch potato in a week. A predictable routine will help in the first few weeks. I usually start off with the bedrooms and dining room gated off so they stay right with me and don't wander around the house unsupervised. 

Congratulations on your new family member! We love pictures, I hope you will post lots.


----------

